# DMA Problems

## rhollencamp

I'm having problems getting DMA activated on my cdrom drive in my laptop (Acer Aspire 5672WLMi). Ripping performance is terrible, and DVD's are too laggy to watch. I've messed around with it for the last couple of days and can't figure it out. Any help would be appriciated.

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   4800 MB in  1.99 seconds = 2406.67 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  4.32 seconds =   1.39 MB/sec

# hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

output of lspci:

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7145

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5789 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

0a:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

0a:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803b

```

my kernel .config

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.16-gentoo-r6

# Mon May  8 02:14:57 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1200

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=800

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

and dmesg if it helps

```

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 (root@wizzard) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #5 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 8 02:19:13 EST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fe80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe80000 - 000000007fe9a000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe9a000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1150MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6c70

On node 0 totalpages: 523904

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 294528 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6ba0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7fe8fa3c

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x7fe99e20

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x7fe99e94

ACPI: HPET (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x7fe99efc

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x7fe99f34

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7fe99f70

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x7fe99fd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x7fe8fa7c

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 MSFT 0x02000002) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: 2 duplicate APIC table ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1 already used, trying 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1667.117 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2073428k/2095616k available (2411k kernel code, 21056k reserved, 671k data, 196k init, 1178112k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3343.33 BogoMIPS (lpj=6686664)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz stepping 08

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3333.87 BogoMIPS (lpj=6667743)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz stepping 08

Total of 2 processors activated (6677.20 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=0

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd6f2, last bus=11

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #0b (-#0e) may be hidden behind transparent bridge #0a (-#0b) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 23) interrupt mode.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: c8100000-c81fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 8a000000-8a0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 8a100000-8a1fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 11, cardbus bridge: 0000:0a:09.0

  IO window: 00003000-000030ff

  IO window: 00003400-000034ff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-89ffffff

  MEM window: 8c000000-8dffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: c8400000-c84fffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-89ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0a:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3e set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1147055354.144:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

NTFS driver 2.1.26 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (60 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-845S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x12a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x204000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 47X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x18B0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7d09 84:6063 85:7469 86:3d09 87:6063 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: TOSHIBA MK1234GS  Rev: AH00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 > sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xc8004000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 21, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001820

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001860

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse� Optical as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse� Optical] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

tg3.c:v3.49 (Feb 2, 2006)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:04:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95789) rev 4201 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:16:36:2b:c2:c2

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.3mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ReiserFS: sda6: Removing [9481 216402 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: sda6: There were 1 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1898 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.24.8 [Apr 11 2006] on minor 0

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 119762944

[fglrx] max   LFB = 119762944

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

```

I'm not exactly a linux guru, if you have any tips or suggestions aside from the DMA issue, please let me know.

P.S. are these good speeds for a SATA hard drive? if not what can I do about it since you can't even use hdparm on it...

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   4776 MB in  1.99 seconds = 2395.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  102 MB in  3.00 seconds =  33.97 MB/sec

```

----------

## didymos

The only thing that comes immediately to mind is that somehow DMA got disabled for that drive in the bios. Obviously, there's no way the drive is DMA incapable.

----------

## bollucks

Certain combinations of "enhanced mode" for SATA and PATA in the bios can make this happen. Try enabling it for sata only or something like that.

----------

## JeliJami

 *rhollencamp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. are these good speeds for a SATA hard drive? if not what can I do about it since you can't even use hdparm on it...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

looks good to me

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455703-highlight-hdparm.html

----------

## didymos

Yeah, I should have remembered that.  When I added an SATA drive to my system and switched to enhanced mode on both, the kernel flipped out when it tried to initialize the CD-ROM.  Now with newer kernels, it just complains for 20 lines or so, then finally loads.  I'd bet if I tested it out, I'd find that DMA wouldn't work on my drive either.

----------

## rhollencamp

the bios on the system is a joke, there are almost no options  :Sad:  basically the only thing you can do is set the boot order. The drive works fine in windows though, so it must not be a hardware problem. I tried the livecd but I couldn't get dma to work there either. Is there anything else to try or am I SOL? Should I open a bug report and who would I do that with?

----------

## bollucks

At least try disabling the generic IDE driver since you shouldn't need it. Sometimes it conflicts and fights with the correct driver for ownership of an IDE channel

Change to:

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

by unsetting:

< >     generic/default IDE chipset support

in menuconfig

----------

## rhollencamp

when I remove support for the generic ide controller /dev/hdc is no longer there, so support for the drive must have been comming through the generic driver  :Sad: 

as a side note, if I do hdparm -c1 /dev/hdc DVD's become watchable at least. are there any more flags I could try?

----------

## bollucks

These settings only help if dma is disabled as in your case:

hdparm -c 1 -u 1 -m 16 /dev/hdc

multicount (-m) may not do anything on a cdrom but it's not dangerous trying to set it

You really need to get the IDE driver working though. That's clearly your main problem.

----------

## troymc

I believe for your IDE chipset:

```

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02) 

```

you need the AHCI driver built instead of the ICH one.

```

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y 

```

Then you should see messages like these when the AHCI drivers load:

```

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.2

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.2 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x4 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq ilck stag pm led clo pio slum part

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB881A100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB881A180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB881A200 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB881A280 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi0 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : ahci

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d09 84:6043 85:3469 86:3c09 87:6043 88:207f

ata3: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 195371568 sectors: LBA48

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : ahci

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST9100824AS       Rev: 7.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x40E8 ctl 0x40FE bmdma 0x40C0 irq 18

ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x40E0 ctl 0x40FA bmdma 0x40C8 irq 18

ata5: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:101f

ata5: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/66

ata5: dev 0 configured for UDMA/66

scsi4 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x40E7

ata6: disabling port

scsi5 : ata_piix

  Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: DVD-R   UJ-857    Rev: HAC1

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 10

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back w/ FUA

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 10

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back w/ FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

```

and do follow bollucks advice and make sure the the generic driver is not built:

```

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y 

```

should be

```

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set 

```

troymc

----------

## jparal

Hi everybody,

I have the same problem on my Acer 8204. Does anybody have the solution?

----------

## el3ktro

I have the very same problem with my 945gm-based notebook. When I disable the generic driver, my CD/DVD drive disappears, so it seems that the Intel driver in the kernel doesn't do anything, in fact when I disable it my CD/DVD drive is still there.

Did somebody found a solution yet?

Tom

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi el3ktro,

you might have done most of this already but i am outlining the complete procedure here (i got it working that way):

You absolutely need to reconfigure your IDE Bus to use the SATA Driver

1) Remove support for for the IDE bus. Deselect the following option

```
Device Drivers -->

   ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support -->

      ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support
```

This will remove all ide interfaces from the kernel and your DVD drive will not be recognized at rebooting. This is what you want to do. 

Without doing this, DVD playback is inadequate.

2) Add SATA support and the Intel SSCSI Device Support --> 

```
   SCSI Low Level Drivers --> 

      Serial ATA support -->

         and chose support for your controller in my case it is ----> Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
```

Your DVD drive should not even be recognized at this point! Please note that the below will only work with kernels newer than 2.6.14. 

Now add the following to your kernel line in grub.conf :

```
libata.atapi_enabled=1
```

Now reboot and you should see /dev/sr0 being created. 

If the above does not work post the output of

```
lspci
```

and the appropiate parts of 

```
dmesg
```

----------

## el3ktro

Thanks so far for your help. Well it works partly. I'm running 2.6.17-suspend2-r4 and the latest software from ~x86. I've did everything you said, disabled IDE, enabled SATA (which I needed anyway for my SATA harddisk and added the boot option to grub. Well when I rebooted I see this in dmesg:

```

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xFFA0 irq 14

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f09 84:6063 85:3469 86:be09 87:6063 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: FUJITSU MHV2080B  Rev: 0000

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xFFA8 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:421c 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: DVD-RW GRA-4082N  Rev: HB01

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

```

So it obviously detected my harddisk & my CD drive, but there is no device in /dev for the CD. There's just /dev/sdaX for the harddisk, but nothing else (I double checked for sr* sd* s* etc. - nothing.). When I put a CD in dmesg doesn't give any output and nothing happens. So something is still missing ...

Can you perhaps post the relevant parts of your kernel config? Did you enable AHCI support or how that was called in the kernel under the SCSI options, besides the PIIx driver? Or may it be a problem with udev not creating the right device files?

Tom

Tom

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Here are the parts from my kernel config. I did not enable AHCI support.

```
<*>   SCSI disk support                                                                                

                                < >   SCSI tape support                                                                                

                                < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                                                

                                <*>   SCSI CDROM support                                                                               

                                [*]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)                                            

                                <*>   SCSI generic support  
```

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi el3ktro,

out of curiosity .... does it work now ?

----------

## el3ktro

Hi, sorry I didn't make it to write earler - thanks for asking. I'm afraid it does not work  :Sad:  I configured everything like you said, and I got a device called sr0 and I was able to mount it, but I wasn't able to access the CD. I did see the directory contents, but when I tried to copy something - even as root - I got strange permission and IO errors. There's a new kernel release today, perhaps I can try again with this one. Thanks for your help though!

Tom

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi,

strange ... does DVD playback work ? And another stupid question, do you have support for the iso9660 FS in your kernel ?

```

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y
```

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi,

something else to check ..... You should have the following links in /dev ....

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  4 13:10 cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  4 13:10 cdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  4 13:10 dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Sep  4 13:10 dvdrw -> sr0

```

----------

## el3ktro

Hi, thanks again for your help. I've switched to the newest suspend2-sources, and I'll recompile it again with your serup and test if it works then. I'll post the results later this evening!

Tom

----------

## el3ktro

OK I'm getting closer. I re-configured my kernel again, and now I can read from my CD perfectly, I have /dev/sr0 and all the correct symlinks that you mentioned. I can manually mount the CD and access it - but Gnome for some reason doesn't recognize the drive anymore and CDs/DVDs don't get automounted. Do you know how to solve that?

Thanks for your help so far!

Tom

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi Tom,

sorry but i have no idea how gnome works, i have always used KDE. I am afraid you are on your own with this one. However

maybe the following links will help you to sort out your problem :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gnome-volume-manager

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Auto_mount_filesystems_%28AUTOFS%29

----------

## aminalshmu

HELP!

I have been struggling to get DMA working on my optical drives ever since I started using linux on my system with SATA hard drives which seems like at least two years. Yes. Two years. Ugh.

I've spent all of today looking at similar posts and trying solutions - I've tried every combination of settings for SATA in the BIOS, as many reasonable combinations of kernel configurations that I can think would make some sort of difference, switching between ATA and SCSI, and appending various lines to grub.conf in the hopes that some sort of voodoo magic will happen.

Basically, when I can get my DVD-RW to work (this is the second one I've bought; I figured maybe it was just hardware incompatibility... I struggled with my old DVD-ROM/CD-RW too), it doesn't work very well, and I have yet to see DMA enabled for any one of the many optical drives I've had in this system.

Please, someone more knowledgeable than me about these issues, shed some light on this for me!

```
jordan@jordan ~ $ sudo lspci | grep -i ata

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)
```

```
jordan@jordan ~ $ sudo dmesg | grep -i ata

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,1280x1024-32@75 libata.atapi_enabled=1

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P1 IDE IDE ]

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:5b01 84:4003 85:3469 86:1801 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA

ata1: dev 1 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f01 84:4023 85:7469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:207f

ata1: dev 1 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

ata1: dev 1 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD800JD-32HK  Rev: 13.0

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500KS-00M  Rev: 02.0

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xF008 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0b00 82:0210 83:5000 84:4000 85:0210 86:1000 87:4000 88:101f

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/66

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/66

scsi1 : ata_piix
```

```
jordan@jordan ~ $ dmesg | grep sr0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 8

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 8

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 9

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 208

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 408

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
```

```
CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y
```

Not working at all right now, not to mention DMA mode. At least it shows up in /dev.

This is with SCSI support enabled and my DVD-RW showing up as /dev/sr0. IDE/ATA subsystem completely disabled in the kernel. I'm about to switch back to trying to get it to work through the regular ATA (non-SCSI) driver, so I will post more info unless someone already has a magical solution.

If someone could solve this for me, I'd seriously love them forever and probably burn them a bunch of DVDs or something just because I would be so happy that it's working... Thanks in advance.

aminalshmu

----------

## aminalshmu

```
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW SHM-165H6S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P1 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:5b01 84:4003 85:3469 86:1801 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA

ata1: dev 1 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f01 84:4023 85:7469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:207f

ata1: dev 1 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

ata1: dev 1 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD800JD-32HK  Rev: 13.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500KS-00M  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

...

ide_core: exports duplicate symbol noautodma (owned by kernel)

cdrom: exports duplicate symbol cdrom_get_last_written (owned by kernel)

...

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1

hdc: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2

hdc: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 12

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 3

hdc: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 16

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 4

hdc: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 20

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 5

hdc: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 24

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 6

...etc
```

This is with pretty much everything compiled into the kernel... I figured I would just give the decision of choosing the best option to the computer. Doesn't work too well I guess... any ideas?

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi,

this is definitely a problem :

```
hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW SHM-165H6S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive 
```

this shows that you use the ide drivers, this will NOT work. 

Do one of the following:

* Disable the IDE system.    OR

    * Build the IDE driver as built-in (this is often the default) and add the hdc=noprobe kernel argument (e.g., in in /boot/grub/menu.lst).  OR

    * Build the IDE driver as module and add "options ide hdc=noprobe" to your /etc/modprobe.conf .  

also make sure you pass the following to your kernel :

```
libata.atapi_enabled=1
```

----------

## boba_911

 *el3ktro wrote:*   

> Hi, sorry I didn't make it to write earler - thanks for asking. I'm afraid it does not work  I configured everything like you said, and I got a device called sr0 and I was able to mount it, but I wasn't able to access the CD. I did see the directory contents, but when I tried to copy something - even as root - I got strange permission and IO errors. There's a new kernel release today, perhaps I can try again with this one. Thanks for your help though!
> 
> Tom

 

Hi, I think I got the solution:

Device Drivers ->

    ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ->

        <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

        <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

        <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

        <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

        [*]     PCI IDE chipset support ->

            [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

           <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support

The most important, of cause is the last line. Works for me - hope, it will work for you, you will get a common /dev/hd* device...

PS: kernel  linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

----------

## olof

I have tried to follow the instructions in this thread, but I can't get it working. I have turned off ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support, turned on SCSI support for my controller (ICH6), but the device sr0 does not show up. Here's the relevant part of dmesg:

```

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x5 impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led pmp slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF881C500 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF881C580 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF881C600 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF881C680 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 19

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: LBA48 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: applying bridge limits

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

Vendor: ATA       Model: TOSHIBA MK6006GA  Rev: BZ00

Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

```

Comparing to what troymc posted, it only shows ata1-4, and not ata5-6. I have no idea if this is relevant or not. The dvd drive doesn't seem to be found at all. If I enable SCSI generic support I get sg0, but this is not usable.

I'm using kernel suspend2-2.6.18. I have tried passing libata.atapi_enabled=1 in grub, but it makes no differens. As far as I can tell, this is no longer necessary in 2.6.18 (atapi_enabled=1 in drivers/scsi/libata-core.c by default). 

If anyone can help, I'd be very grateful. I've run out of things to check for.

Here's lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

06:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:00.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:00.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:00.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

```

and here's the scsi part of kernel config:

```

# SCSI device support

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# SCSI low-level drivers

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

```

EDIT: With ahci disabled, this is what I get. ata_piix waits for 30 secs on ata2, and does not detect the drive.

```

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 XX XX ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: invalid MAP value 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x18C8 ctl 0x18C2 bmdma 0x18B0 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x18A8 ctl 0x180E bmdma 0x18B8 irq 19

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: LBA48

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: applying bridge limits

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient

ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs)

ata2: SRST failed (status 0xFF)

ata2: SRST failed (err_mask=0x100)

ata2: softreset failed, retrying in 5 secs

ata2: SRST failed (status 0xFF)

ata2: SRST failed (err_mask=0x100)

ata2: softreset failed, retrying in 5 secs

ata2: SRST failed (status 0xFF)

ata2: SRST failed (err_mask=0x100)

ata2: reset failed, giving up

  Vendor: ATA       Model: TOSHIBA MK6006GA  Rev: BZ00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

```

----------

